# That Glossy eye shadow look



## missnadia (Nov 24, 2006)

I was browsing through the "makeup inspiration" section.. and found this gorgeous pic of a glossy eyeshadow look....... Apparently it's done with pertoleum jelly, and only used for photo shoots cause it creases like crazy... Did anybody ever experiment this?? Or did you ever succeed getting this look using something else that doesn't crease?? It looks really amazing I wish I was able to do this..


----------



## ruby_soho67 (Nov 24, 2006)

You can use vaseline, lipgloss, or any other brand's multi-purpose gloss (MAC makes allover glosses that are colored). The look really doesn't work for anything other than photoshoots because every time you blink, the gloss will crease. If it's colored gloss (or gloss overtop eyeshadow) the creasing will be even more noticeable. If you wanted to try to get close to the look, I would suggest applying the slightest bit of gloss to the centre of your eyelid while avoiding the crease. HTH!


----------



## missnadia (Nov 24, 2006)

Hehe.. thanks, but yeah I wouldn't risk putting something as creasing as gloss of vaseline on my eyes.. knowing myself I'd be checking it avery 10 minutes.... It's crazy how much time I spent in the stores looking for a product that can imitate that look before I read that it's only used for photo shoots!!!!

Aah how those photo shoots fool us!!!!!!!!! :banghead:


----------



## mowgli (Nov 24, 2006)

Well you can try shimmery metallic eyeshdows that give that polished mirror-y look..

or you can try applying vaseline to the bits around the crease...like on the lid...


----------



## Guenevere (Nov 24, 2006)

I love this look too but it is really only for temporary use like ruby mentioned. I still haven't found anything to give that effect but with staying power.


----------



## han (Nov 24, 2006)

i love the look to but wouldnt attempt to wear on myself


----------



## magosienne (Nov 24, 2006)

i like it too, but i think i prefer a shimmery look.


----------



## franimal (Nov 24, 2006)

has anyone tried the new all over gloss that came out with mac's jewelescent? i tried it on my hand and it felt so sticky and slimey i dont think i could wear it on my face all day but it looked pretty in the picture with the jade glitter stuck to it.


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 28, 2006)

Good tip Ruby!


----------



## bluebird26 (Nov 28, 2006)

I was also lookign for a glossy eyeshadow, I know Maybelline has it but I gave up looking for those when someone here told me it creases.


----------



## FeverDream (Nov 28, 2006)

I was also going to suggest trying a super shimmery/metallic cream eyeshadow, and then maybe you could put something like Make Up For Ever Eye Seal over it to prevent against creasing. I suppose you could also put a little bit of vaseline, or other glossy agent just down around the lash line, to give a hint of the gloss.


----------



## missnadia (Nov 28, 2006)

Shimmery stuff is really a different look than glossy... This is why it's so hard to achieve / keep...


----------



## Retro-Violet (Nov 29, 2006)

i love this look, but i can never get it right worth the life of me.


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Nov 29, 2006)

could you use the gloss/vaseline trick anywhere else on the face to create a 'wet' look? or does anyone have any better ideas for that. this is for a shoot btw  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## missnadia (Nov 29, 2006)

'

Yeah I think vaseline is pretty safe to use anywhere on the face.. And I've also been reading about glycerin lately and it's said to be used by makeup artists to imitate tears and sweat, so that's also something else you could use I think...


----------



## ShadowXShader (Sep 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *missnadia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I was browsing through the "makeup inspiration" section.. and found this gorgeous pic of a glossy eyeshadow look....... Apparently it's done with pertoleum jelly, and only used for photo shoots cause it creases like crazy... Did anybody ever experiment this?? Or did you ever succeed getting this look using something else that doesn't crease?? It looks really amazing I wish I was able to do this..
> 
> 
> ...


----------

